# Why so many "I didn't bother claying" people?



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

It's just a car.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

gldfshkpr said:


> How diluted?


I dunno - 1 tablespoon worth of car wash in a 35 ounce bottle? :dunno: The goal is soapy water.


----------



## gldfshkpr (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

*Automotive clay* is not a replacement for polish or a compound; it is a pliable, petroleum resin product, Polybutene PB-1 (Polyisobutylene) containing a mild abrasive(s) i.e. kaolin, silica sand, calcium carbonate, alumina, ceramics quartz and also silicon carbide that polishes and exfoliates bonded surface contaminants by shearing ( a popular misconception - it does not pull or extract contaminants from a paint surface, if this was the case there would be no need for it to be abrasive) it is then encapsulated by the clay resin. These abrasives are extremely small with an average particle size of 1- µ (micron) dependant on the aggressiveness required, mixed in with a powdered synthetic detergent.

*Clay -* http://www.detailuniversity.com/for...ilers-automotive-clay-article-jon-miller.html


----------

